# THE CONFEDERATE SOLDIER'S POCKET MANUAL OF DEVOTIONS reprint



## nasa30 (Jan 21, 2010)

Solid Ground Books has this great reprint from the 1800's now ready for those who are interested. A Chaplain aid from the war of Northern aggression.​ 
Here is the link to the website. Announcement is below.​ 


[FONT=Garamond, Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Trebuchet MS,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]*[FONT=Garamond, Times New Roman, Times, serif]NEW ARRIVAL** [FONT=Garamond, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Soldier's Pocket Manual from the Civil War*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Garamond, Times New Roman, Times, serif]​


​​​[/FONT]





[FONT=Garamond, Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Trebuchet MS,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond, Times New Roman, Times, serif]*THE CONFEDERATE SOLDIER'S* *POCKET MANUAL OF DEVOTIONS*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Garamond, Times New Roman, Times, serif]
[FONT=Garamond, Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Garamond, Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Trebuchet MS,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond, Times New Roman, Times, serif]including_ Balm for the Weary and Wounded_[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Garamond, Times New Roman, Times, serif]
[FONT=Garamond, Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Trebuchet MS,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]by Charles Todd Quintard[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​

*A Reprint of Two Popular Battlefront Spiritual Aides*​




In the 1980s, the Army Chaplain Corps adopted the credo 'Nurture the living/Care for the wounded/Honor the dead'. It summarizes more than 200 years of chaplain ministry with soldiers during war and peace. C. T. Quintard's "Soldier's Pocket Manual of Devotions" was one Civil War chaplain's expression of the hope and faith on which the credo is built. ​



In 1861, Chaplain Quintard of the 1st Tennessee Regiment marched off to care for his soldiers as they joined the Army of Virginia. His "Soldier's Pocket Manual of Devotions" was a very popular and widely distributed devotional manual used by many Confederate soldiers. In his booklet "Balm for the Weary and Wounded" (1864), Quintard reached back often to the writers of the 'Oxford Movement', which was his theological underpinning. In addition to familiar prayers, collects, and hymns from the "Book of Common Prayer", he adds poems, sermons, and religious texts of this movement. Quintard believes God's spirit provides that balm through the teachings and sacraments of the church that enables the human spirit to prevail. 


Students of the Civil War, reenactors, collectors, historians, and theologians will find these volumes of immeasurable value. ​


​











*LIST PRICE $25.00*
*SALE PRICE $19.95 *​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 22, 2010)

Interesting. I carry around (along with a copy of the Westminster Shorter Catechism) a reprint of the New Testament given to Confederate Soldiers in my back pocket.


----------



## nasa30 (Jan 22, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Interesting. I carry around (along with a copy of the Westminster Shorter Catechism) a reprint of the New Testament given to Confederate Soldiers in my back pocket.


 
Very nice.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 22, 2010)

And where do you find that reprint of the NT sold?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 22, 2010)

I bought mine from a sutler at a re-enacting event. 

You can get one here.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 22, 2010)

You might find T.D. Witherspoon's sermon log for the war years of interest:

http://www.pcahistory.org/findingaids/witherspoon/sermonlog1859-65.pdf

Regrettably, we don't have any of his sermon manuscripts for those war years preserved here at the Historical Center.


----------



## Jake (Jan 22, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Interesting. I carry around (along with a copy of the Westminster Shorter Catechism) a reprint of the New Testament given to Confederate Soldiers in my back pocket.


 
What translation is it?


----------



## Philip (Jan 22, 2010)

Odd that a reformed publisher would be reprinting a text influenced to such a degree by the Oxford Movement . . .


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 22, 2010)

jake said:


> backwoods presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > interesting. I carry around (along with a copy of the westminster shorter catechism) a reprint of the new testament given to confederate soldiers in my back pocket.
> ...


 
KJV


----------

